# ARx v Polk LSi setup



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

So I've been following ARx (as well as Chase Home Theater subs) for quite some time. The Ribbon Tweeter is something I have been intrigued with for a long time (Sunfire CRM-2, Carver AL-III's are on my want to own list).

I like the pricing of the ARx speakers and they seem to be very nicely built. Obviously the 1k speaker shootout folks seemed to like them a bunch too.

Here is where I am wanting some input. I have a 5 channel Polk LSi setup consisting of Polk LSi 15's for my fronts, LSiC center, LSi F/X surrounds. The Polks use Viva tweeters which are very good in their own right. I currently have a Elemental Designs A2-300 sub but am upgrading to a DIY 15" sub based on the Martycube design that will use a Dayton SA-1000 amp paired with a MiniDSP. The rest of my setup is below:

Amp: B&K 200.5 (200x5 @ 8 ohm, 375 x 5 @ 4 ohm)
Pre-amp: Integra DTR 5.9
Sources: Xbox 360, DVR, WD Live TV (MKV ripped movies source), Squeezebox Classic
Speaker cables: Kimber 8VS biwired (L/R/C), Monoprice 14 gauge (SR,SL)
Interconnects: Kimber Kable Hero Ultraplates x 5
HDMI Cables: Audioquest Cinnamon upgrade in progress
TV: Panasonic 55" ST30
Surge Protection: APC H15

My questions are:

1. How does the ARx ribbon tweeter compare to the Viva's? 
2. Do the bookshelves/center have keyhole mounts (dont think they do, which my LSi F/X and LSiC do), and if not are most folks using the standard brackets (AM Pinpoint 40) to do this?
3. Overall what system would you build out for a mostly HT setup? Would you go with the 5's or the 3's for fronts (since there is a sub in the mix)?
4. Are there any plans in place to offer a bipole/dipole option for surrounds or JUST bookshelves? 
5. Anything else you think I should know about them.

I should mention the polks don't do anything bad, and I dont "need" to replace them, but it feels like it might be time to switch things up maybe and these may just be the contenders.

Here is a picture of my setup (its bad I know, its hard to find time to take good pics with a kid all over the place). My surrounds are currently mounted above the lamp on the left and where the picture is on the right.

Later this week I can try to get a couple measurements via REW and the UMIK mic so you can see the FR of my setup to hopefully help visualize my setup.

I should mention in the not to distant future I plan to upgrade to a XT32 capable receiver since my 2EQ isnt doing me much good with my setup.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

POLK has a one time 50% off total purchase going on right now, if its still active.
You could upgrade to a 7 /9 / 11 speaker system by adding speakers?


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> POLK has a one time 50% off total purchase going on right now, if its still active.
> You could upgrade to a 7 /9 / 11 speaker system by adding speakers?


Yes I know about that. I got that coupon but it doesnt really help me since Polk still uses a Vifa tweeter even in their new LSiM's. Plus a LSiM setup similar to what I have now is like 3.5k. I also demo'd the LSiM 703 before they were released in my setup for over 1 month in addition to having them side by side with the LSi 9's (their predecessor). I prefered the LSi line heads and shoulders over the LSiM series.

Plus overall I am intrigued by the ribbon tweeter in the ARx. Its got nothing to do with wanting to add more speakers, its about the overall design and implementation of the parts (ribbon tweeter v dome tweeter).


----------

